# Bifold Cabinet Door Hinges



## RebeccaP (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone answer a quick (and possibly blindingly obvious) question? I made a set bifold cabinet doors for a corner cabinet. Basically just two flat panel doors (30" L x 4 1/2" W) that are to be hinged together and I'll be using an "Ezyfold" arm to fold them back flat against an adjacent cabinet. The question is: what type of hinges should I use to connect the two doors together in the middle? (i.e. The actual "fold" in the bifold). It will look pretty much like the photo in the middle of the page: 

Thanks in advance! Rebecca


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My first thought would be a piano hinge mounted on the inside of the panels. I'm sure there are other options, though.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use piano hinge for bifold cabinet doors. If you are set up for cup hinges, you could use a pair of these hinges.


----------



## RebeccaP (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate your help.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Rebecca,

My recent entertainment center had bi-fold doors and we do these kind of doors on our Lazy Suzan corner cabinets also.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27371

I personally use the SOSS hinge because it is completely hidden. I use a router and template/bushing to recess the SOSS hinge in the door. The hinges are really nice and work really well. I stay away from piano hinges unless a person is after that "look" because the hinge is visible and may or may not be the taste of your cabinet. The bifold hinge Peter is showing comes from Rockler and likely would be the easiest option because this can be done with a simple drill press and 35mm forstner bit. I think Rockler's price on those hinges are too high and likely could be found for less cost.

Also, I have really no clue about Ezyfold arms. Never even heard of that.

Have fun, Jerry


----------



## RebeccaP (Nov 27, 2008)

Jerry, SOSS hinges are exactly what I need, since I don't want the hinges to show at all when the door is closed. Thanks so much for putting a name to it for me!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to nitpick, guys, but if you mount the piano hinge flat onto the inside of the two panels, knuckle up, it is completely invisible when the door is closed. IMO, the installation is a lot easier also. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

look at a blum 79T8500 hinge and a blum 175L6600.22 plate, pretty slick way to do this. only problem with a piano hinge is you have to use a magnetic catch or other closure it keep it shut, no big deal just not my favorite.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Jussdandy, I have used that hinge also but you have to locate the "frameless" hinge plate which is not something I do much of. Overall not that bad though. The SOSS hinges are actually not the easiest hinges to work with but really work well and look nice when done right.

Rebecca, I bought a bushing/template for the SOSS hinges we buy. I bought the bushing/template set from www.hdlusa.com. That is a wholesale source we use for a lot of cabinet stuff. They have an approval period they go through before selling to anyone. The bushing/template makes using the hinge much easier though but you would want a plunge router to do it. I have also just used a simple drill press and hammer and chisel in the past when I did not have the bushing/template set.

Hope this all helps.


----------

